
Mining my way to grad school: an experiment in collaborative mining - willj
https://allmine.io
======
eximius
The links don't work on mobile. Is it just another JS miner?

~~~
willj
Sorry, do the links below the miner not work?

Yes, it is another miner, but the idea was to flip the idea on its head.
Instead of being a site that annoyingly is also using your CPU cycles without
your permission, this site is just a miner and that's all. Similar to the
Million Dollar Homepage from the 2000s.

~~~
qbrass
The Million Dollar Homepage offered something for the people who bought into
it. You're not giving people a sense of ownership of the work they've done for
you beyond a leaderboard that's pseudo-anonymous. Let them leave a message or
something so they can fight for top posting.

~~~
willj
Hmm, interesting idea. The only thing I'd be worried about is moderating those
messages to be "appropriate". I'll think about this more. Thanks for the idea.

------
rfw
You want people to mine for you for... nothing in return?

~~~
willj
See the comment above, and on my website. Yes- this is an experiment akin to
and inspired by The Million Dollar Homepage. I don't know if it will work, but
it's an idea.

